# Why does he do this?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Uno does this thing that always cracks me up, but I was wondering whether anyone elses dog does it. Whenever I come home, he gets overly excited, grabs a shoe and does this funny, prancing thing, lifting his feet like a horse dong dressage , arching his back, crinkling his noise and snorting with a shoe still in his mouth while running around in circles
It almost like he's saying " Look ma, I wasnt just laying around doing nothing, I brought you the shoe! look at me!, look at me!"..lol:biggrin:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

OMG!!!!!:biggrin: My Lucky does the EXACT same thing!!!!! She grabs a shoe every time I come home and every time someone else comes over. She wiggles her little butt around too. Also make those snorting sounds:biggrin: When every she is getting ready to go on a car ride, she grabs a shoe and runs out to the car! She always has to have a shoe in her mouth! They most likely do it out of excitement. may have something to do with retrieving instincts. 

No wonder why there's never 1 solid pair of shoes within 100 yards from one another!!:biggrin:

Also, does anyone's dog "nibble" on stuff like pillows or bed sheets? Lucky does this cute little nibbling thing with her front teeth:biggrin:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Thor always grabs a chew rope or a nylabone and proudly brings it over to me and offers it to me sorta like a present or something. I usually take it from him when he puts it in my hand and thank him for it. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Everyone just starts playfully attacking each other when I get home from work. Its like they have to show off by growling and biting each other LOL.

And Bailey acts like she was left behind all day, but in reality just got home as well...


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Ania gets SUPER excited and starts wagging her tail and and gives me a good sniff-down as if I'd been off all day "cheating" on her. At the same time, she is crying as though she just had the worst day EVER and wants to tell me ALL about it.:biggrin: She's pretty much done that since the day we brought her home. 

Richelle


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Todd said:


> Also, does anyone's dog "nibble" on stuff like pillows or bed sheets? Lucky does this cute little nibbling thing with her front teeth:biggrin:


Aspen does that to me! Don't know what it means, but he'll nibble on my cheek sometimes!! :tongue:

When I come home, he'll lower his ears down till you can't see them and come trotting toward me and stick his head in between my legs! Then he'll start woo wooing me about why I've been gone so long, while he's in between my legs!


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

Todd said:


> Also, does anyone's dog "nibble" on stuff like pillows or bed sheets? Lucky does this cute little nibbling thing with her front teeth:biggrin:


If you offer your toes to Bailey, she'll do the front teeth nibble on your nails like she trimming them. It's hilarious, tickles, and feels good all at the same time


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

That is so cute! My dogs get overly excited and all want attention when any of us come home. You think we were gone for days haha! The jump, run, grab toys, bark, and lieteraly act just plain old silly . Its wonderful to come home to dogs isn't it! Gee now if the rest of my family would just be this excited when I walked in the door hahahahaha!:biggrin:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Glad my dog isnt the only weirdo. My friend has couple goldens and one of them gets very excited when I come over, grabs a leash and lets out these funny squaling noises. But theres something very heartwarming about coming home to a creature thats so happy to see you, even when youre gone for 20 mins. It doesent matter if I come home exhausted or looking like crap, he just makes me look forward to coming home. 
I love dogs :biggrin:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> :
> 
> When I come home, he'll lower his ears down till you can't see them and come trotting toward me and stick his head in between my legs! Then he'll start woo wooing me about why I've been gone so long, while he's in between my legs!


Whenever Rocky is really happy to see us his ears disappear completely into his head. Must be a husky/malamute/chow/ snow dog/ wolfie kind of thing. He has some really big ears so it must take some effort to make those things disappear like that! Just in the last week Rocky has been trying to learn how to 'talk' and making some little vocalizations. He's just over 18 months so maybe his voice is changing and he's going to learn to howl and make wolf noises someday when he's all grown up. :biggrin: My Samoyeds used to 'talk' all the time at us and do the woo woo thing.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

chowder, that sounds really cute


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

When we used to have 4 Samoyeds, a Lhasa, and a toy poodle, we could get the Samoyeds to start howling and then the Lhasa and the Toy Poodle would eventually join in. It was the most ridiculous thing you ever saw to see a 4 pound toy poodle standing next to these big Samoyeds and making a little O with her mouth and howling away! She would never do it by herself, but ony if the Sammy's started it and never did it again once they were gone. Guess there is a "call of the wild" down deep in every breed!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Because Annie is still in training, and being a Boxer, she's naturally insanely excitable, we can't make an episode out of coming home, or ALL manners fly out the window. She's been the toughest dog I've ever had to train not to jump on people, so when we come home, it's a simple pat on the head, and we TRY to keep it calm, so not wind her up.

Before she came along, and coming home WAS an episode, Grissom would grab a toy, and run like mad with it, in any given direction. 

Silly pups.

ETA: If I was gone too long, before I had grissom, when it was just Champ living with me, I'd come home and find the pile of shoes by the door relocated to his bed. He'd never chew and destroy them, just take them each to his bed, and lay on them.


----------

